# MAC, NARS, Inglot, anddd Miscellanious (My first viewing to the members)



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay guys these pics arent exactly heavy. It is a very modest collection lol.
I will add the pics then the list of what it actually is. It is time I kept a record of what I have ...So I made a phaaat Document on microsoft word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway..please leave some loving comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am very proud of it)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm It isnt working..How can I put full pics on here without you guys having to click on attachments to view?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 19, 2008)

You can upload your pictures to a Photobucket account and then copy the message board/forum code (the one in  [ ]) and then paste in your post!  HTHS!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

•Blue Brown
•Teal
•Golden Olive
•Violet
•Melon
•Pink Opal
•Fairy Lite
•Rose
•Pinked Mauve
•Quietly

W/flash..


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

this one w/out flash..


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

Sumptuous Olive (veluxe pearl) 
Pink Venus (lustre) 
Amber Lights (frost) 
Shushi Flower (satin) 
Goldmine (frost) 
Shimmermoss (veluxe pearl) 
Electra (frost) 
Freshwater (veluxe pearl) 
w/flash..and the one after is without flash...


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmm Now the MAC Pallette With and without Flashes.











Idol Eyes 
Parfoit Amour 
Swimming 
Steamy 
Electric Eel 
Mythology 
Retrospeck 
Pink Freeze 
Plum Dressing 
Black Tied 
Phloof 
Forgery 
Empty

· Tilt
· Bronze
· Swish

And now the Inglot Body Sparkles, If you look at the actual lids you can see what colours they actually give out when applied..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love 'em! (with and without flash)



















Inglot Body Sparkles


XL3 
XL4 
XL7 
53 
54 
57 
59 
64 
65 
Inglot Liquid Eyeliners and Soft Precision Eyeliners too..






Inglot Liquid Eyeliners


27 - Silver 
37 – Gold 
Inglot  Soft Precision Eyeliners


21 – Dark Brown 
31 – White 
32 - Slate 
33 - Silver 
40 – Black 
Miscellanious Eyeshadow Compacts








Guerlain Quartlet 
Two Faced – Candy Bars Eyeshadow & Shimmer Bar (Thin Mints) 
Christian Dior  
Guerlain Terracotta Shiny Shine Duo Sea & Sun 
Stila Eyeshadow 
Nouba 214 
Inglot #50 
Lancome Seashell 01 
Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliners








Sepia Ink 
Ivy Shimmer Ink 
Cobalt Ink 
Black Ink 
Miscellanious Eyliners and Mascaras








Rimmel Soft khol 011 Sable Brown 
Christian Dior 099 Noir/Black 
The Body Shop 01 Black 
The Body Shop Liquid Eyeliner Brown 
Stila Major Lash Mascara Black 
Lancome Hypnose Waterproof Mascara 
The Body Shop Brown Mascara 
Giorgio Armani Top Coat (glittery) 
Lancome Long Lasting Eyeliner Waterproof in Noir 
Tools






· Blusher Brush
· Bobbi Brown Eyeliner Brush
· Avon Pencil Sharpner
· 2 Pairs of scissors
· Ruby & Millie Eye Tweezers

Brushes








MAC Brushes


252SE 
190 
252 
217SE 
275SE 
209SE 
212SE 

NARS 

· Kabuki brush

Blush








MAC Mineralize SF Gold Deposit 
MAC Mineralize SF Glissade 
Guerlain Meteorites Pink Fresh 02 
Red Earth Blush Pot BR030 
Foundations/Tinted and Sheer Moisturisers








MAC Studio Tech Foundation NC37 
Mac Pressed Blot Powder Medium 
No7 Highlights Illuminating Lotion 
MAC Select SPF15 Foundation NC35 
Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturiser Light to Medium 
Stila Sheer Colour Bronze 
Body Shop Fake it Tan Lotion 
Red Earth Secret Potion In Magician 
Guerlain Terracotta Fresh Bronzing Gel Dore 02 
Urban Decay Primer Potion 
 
Lipglosses and Lipsticks








Guerlain kiss kiss 61 
Guerlain kiss kiss 65 
NARS Lipstain/Lipgloss Duo Sandpiper/Daredevil 
NARS Lipstain/Lipgloss Duo Stolen kisses/Pampa 
MAC Lipglass Opal 
MAC Lipglass Spirited 
MAC Lipglass Touch Point 
MAC Lipglass Backlit 
MAC Lipglass Flusterose 
MF Heartbroken Lipstick 
Lancome lipstick Beige Cashmere 
Red earth BR231 Lipstick 
NARS Lipstick Mitzi 
NARS Lipstick kiss 
Inglot Juice 03 
Lancome Juicy Tube Tickled Pink 
Lancome Juicy Tube Toffe Pop 
Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds 55 Pink Diamonds


----------



## TheCat'sMeow (Apr 19, 2008)

I think you may have posted this in the wrong forum..


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

Woah lol I was going to say mad haul but then I noticed the title, nice collection though


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheCat'sMeow* 

 
_I think you may have posted this in the wrong forum..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch..seriously? You can so tell I am new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Woah lol I was going to say mad haul but then I noticed the title, nice collection though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I forgot to post the NARS. Ill do that later on..but thnx..


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!  Great collection!!  I love your NARS blush brush!!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

*duplicate*


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Its called the kabuki brush. Its amazing. You can gradullay build up and it can be used for highlighting...putting foundation on. literally anythin..

I wouldnt part with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I would highly recommend it. It is a top investemnt!


----------

